# nightline is going to have a city chick show tonight



## nightshade (Jun 17, 2009)

okay they just said that they are going to have a piece on fokes raising chickens in nyc on later in the broadcast just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

Good news clip except they didn't mention BYC.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Good news clip except they didn't mention BYC.


I agree.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

i saw that clip on niteline as well.an it was pretty good.was hoping they would mention BYC as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i saw that clip on niteline as well.an it was pretty good.was hoping they would mention BYC as well.


Sad part is, the gal being interviewed is a BYC member. I've been over and read her thread.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

an she didnt plug BYC.she plugged my ********* tho.


----------

